# Fascist attack on occupy Newcastle?



## Deareg (Oct 30, 2011)

I have heard that there was a fascist attack on the Newcastle camp in the early hours of this morning by EDL and other assorted fascists.
Nothing on BBC Tyne and Wear. Has anyone heard if it is true or not?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

its already been discussed elsewhere on here


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

In brief the current Occupy protest was going to be joined by an anti Islamophobia event on Saturday liunchtime organised mainly by a new anti racist front 'Enough' run by local branch of Counterfire the Reessite/Germanite split from the SWP, they did everything they could to ensure the event would be attended by as many innocent liberal anti racists and other non aligned people as possible despite having been warned of a threatened attack by the Infidels and the EDL etc, they ignored all the warnings until the day before the event when they decided to pull the plug without warning.

The EDL having been riled up by the radical message put out by Counterfire and calculated to attract them for a ruck (so that Enough could make its name) turned up anyway as they just wanted a ruck and knew that at least the hippy Occupy types would be there at least, luckily despite every effort to downplay the threat by Counterfire loads of non aligned trots/anarchos/anti fascists did turn up to defend Occupy, the EDL et al had some shouting and then fucked off to the pub and proceeded to have a big ruck with each other.

Unfortunately it seems that either some of the same group returned much later at night to kick fuck out of the poor daft hippies, or they just fell victim to a random far right group that had got pissed and were passing by, it being toon on a Saturday night.

Anyway the most likely people to blame are the local Counterfire branch who are desperately trying to blame the fuck up on anyone else they can - including some naive trade unionists and a local councillor they suckered into the whole thing.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 30, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> its already been discussed elsewhere on here


Right, had a look and didn't see it, should have looked harder.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 31, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Anyway the most likely people to blame are the local Counterfire branch ...



Are you for real? When fascists decide to kick the shit out of some peacefull left-wing protestors there's no-one to blame but the fascists who did it.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 31, 2011)

Delroy Booth said:


> Are you for real? When fascists decide to kick the shit out of some peacefull left-wing protestors there's no-one to blame but the fascists who did it.


Obviously ultimately the fascists are to blame, but it is not as straight forward as that, when you know fascists are likely to attack a meeting or rally that you call then you are duty bound to put some form of defence in place and let people know that an attack is likely, It has happened to many times that neither of these things were done and numerous people have turned up completely unaware and unprepared only to end up being attacked and sometimes seriously injured.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure of the reliability of this source?



> ... i am from newcastle occupation​i need to make some clarity points​
> The attack happend at 3am and was done by suspected NF activsts not edl​
> the attack was foroucus with bricks being thrown and peoople being kicked and punched​
> AND​this whole thing could stir up a lot of problems over the edl nf situation seen hows the edl were not out in force yesterday IT was the SDL​
> ...


----------



## RossoNeroPugno (Oct 31, 2011)

> _... i am from newcastle occupation_
> _i need to make some clarity points_​
> _The attack happend at 3am and was done by suspected NF activsts not edl_​
> _the attack was foroucus with bricks being thrown and peoople being kicked and punched_​
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 31, 2011)

RossoNeroPugno said:


> Fixed.



My thoughts entirely.


----------



## moil (Oct 31, 2011)

ive heard the north east infidels and there leader paul duffy were beat up and chased outve newcastle by the newcastle gremlins...


----------



## manny-p (Nov 1, 2011)

moil said:


> ive heard the north east infidels and there leader paul duffy were beat up and chased outve newcastle by the newcastle gremlins...


It's their patch after all.


----------



## krink (Nov 1, 2011)

I heard it was SDL and Gremlins who were fighting at The Union Rooms pub near central station. I know SDL have been cursing Gremlins on the web.


----------



## audiotech (Nov 1, 2011)

Indymedia piece, with pics


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2011)

Gremlins as just the usual _our town_ stuff or for political stuff?


----------



## krink (Nov 1, 2011)

afaik it was just pissed-up brawling about football in the union rooms row.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Gremlins as just the usual _our town_ stuff or for political stuff?



not political.


----------

